# Newbie Need Help To Mod Old Case



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm want to mod my old iBall case.
I want to paint it and want to make left side panel transparent.
Should I able to do that ?
Or should I go to any shop(or go to someone) for this ?
What's the material I need and what gonna be its cost ?
Where can I found those in Kolkata ?
I have a Zebronics Bijli Case too.
If someone make its side paned transparent please share ur experience here.
Thanks!


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 17, 2012)

ok, to paint, you need either:
1. spray paint cans
2. normal paint cans

toner/base and some solvent.

to cut out a transparent panel, you need a hacksaw/bladesaw/drill
get an acrylic panel, DONT USE GLASS FOR THE SIDE PANEL, IT MAY BREAK.

for the cutting part, give it to a pro. or you might end up with less than 4 limbs.
for the painting, if you want quality, give to pro, else do it yourself. spray paints are easier, and messier to do than regular paints, but can be a PITA and make a huge mess, if done wrong.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for reply!
Can u tell me how much have to spend on these thing ?
Spending too much on an old case would be foolish I guess.
Any shop for case modding in Kolkata could be best.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 17, 2012)

I have no idea, sorry


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Any shop for case modding in Kolkata could be best.



Is there any? I doubt it.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 20, 2012)

I doubt it too.


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 22, 2012)

how much plexiglass cost ?

I want the whole sidepanel of plexiglass. I think its easier than cutting window in tin. And better finish too.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 22, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> how much plexiglass cost ?
> 
> I want the whole sidepanel of plexiglass. I think its easier than cutting window in tin. And better finish too.



problem 1 : how will you fix it to the case?
problem 2 : the edges of the case will look  horrid.

protip : DONT use any sort of welder to cut the metal panel, better saw it, it'll be cheaper and cleaner.


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 23, 2012)

Like this *i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/moddesign1_zps2ac43d67.jpg



But how much plexi glass cost ?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 23, 2012)

Is buying Spray paint to color whole case gonna expensive ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think so. I got a spray paint can in eBay for about Rs 100, though I will buy locally. Else I will take cabby to a welding shop or garage. They have big sprayer and I am sure they wont take much, may be do it for free 
*
But somebody gonna tell me how much plexiglass cost ??*


----------



## root.king (Sep 23, 2012)

plexiglass price is 12Rs/square inch in my area.


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Revolution (Sep 24, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> plexiglass price is 12Rs/square inch in my area.



Very very expensive.
A square feet gonna price Rs.1.7K ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 24, 2012)

no need, I would better buy a side windowed cabby and save on hard work and money.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 24, 2012)

@rervolution. Where in kolkata dou live? At my place (Garia) i have bought plexiglass for some 160 bucks & the size is enough to cover the side panel of Cooler master 310 Elite Cabinet.(my old cabby)
 I bought it from a glass shop who cut it according to the size of the Panel and the Panel was cut by the Grill makers(window grills). I have fixed the glass with feviquick.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 25, 2012)

^^ That's a good experience!!


----------



## xanan (Oct 25, 2012)

I think someone has posted misleading info. Plexiglass or acrylic should cost you somewhere between Rs. 40-120 per square feet. A 4 feet by 8 feet sheet of 5mm acrylic costs about 1400 bucks. For your side panel you would require a 2 x 2 feet piece which can be found at any such shop and shouldnt cost you more than 150-200 bucks. 
You can cut the side panel using a hack-saw or a jig saw, and file the edges to make it smooth.
The acrylic sheet can be fixed using different methods but the simplest is to use 3m double sided tape which can be bought for 60 bucks a roll at most stationery shops.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for ur reply!


----------

